# iOS, Android, Google & Apple? Where's Windows?



## BitsBytesNSikes (Aug 17, 2012)

How come the handheld and mobile device manufacturers and companies have so much to work with now with Google and Android, Apple's iOS on iPads, and other devices using operating systems.

But Windows has not stepped in to the realm of handheld devices and tablets so much!

Apple and Google are running the tablet market now, especially with Google's Nexus and new iPads.

Why hasn't Microsoft stepped up? Desktop computers, as well know it, are getting less popular with all these handheld devices.

Microsoft is losing the competition.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For tablets and maybe phones see our Windows 8 forum. That, along with their announced Surface tablets, seems to be their do or die push. But they've failed with tablets before (Windows CE) and are trying again, so if they flop again they won't really be dead and will probably try again.

Windows Phone 7 (on some Nokia models) has had good reviews but I guess sales have been disappointing at best.


----------

